# Curing Salmon before smoking



## martyn c (Apr 24, 2017)

Guys and Gals

I cured some salmon yesterday but had a brain fart and put it in a vacum bag without thinking instead of resting it on a rack as I have done before, well I was curing pork at the same time for bacon so maybe that's where i slipped up.

My question is would the salmon still be ok after curing in the bag for 24 hrs if I let it dry in the fridge before smoking the following day ?

Cheers

Martyn


----------



## martyn c (Apr 24, 2017)

WADE ....... HELP !!!!!!    lol


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 25, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> WADE ....... HELP !!!!!!    lol



Martyn, have you sent Wade a PM?


----------



## martyn c (Apr 25, 2017)

No, I didn't want to bother him :)


----------



## wade (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry Martyn - Work has been getting in the way of more important things. Sorry I missed your original post. 

The salmon will be safe to eat but I think you may find it very salty, depending on how you were curing it. What did you do? was it a surface dusting of salt/sugar? Usually you rely on the salt/sugar forming a brine and then dripping off - taking some of the salt with it. After 24 hours you then rinse off any excess salt remaining.

All is not lost though. Cut a slice about 1 cm from the head end, rinse in cold running water and then taste. This will give you an idea of how salty it actually is. The tail end will almost certainly be saltier than this as it is thinner. If it is too salty then still smoke it, but freeze it for use in dishes (like fish pie) where you can take the salt levels into consideration.


----------



## wade (Apr 25, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> No, I didn't want to bother him :)


Yes - please ALWAYS PM if you don't get a reply with a day. It is no bother


----------



## martyn c (Apr 25, 2017)

Phew, think I recovered it .....Happy wife


----------



## martyn c (Apr 28, 2017)

All sorted, turned out good in the end, thanks for the advice guys


----------



## wade (Apr 28, 2017)




----------

